# Gma Goat



## LoriLee (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for the add. We are new to raising boer goats for FFA high school, 2nd year. This year 1 of my daughters goats has ringworms and we have been told to pick the scab and applt vicks vapor rub to each spot, there are 4...so far, once a day. Does that sound okay to do? Ive read articles stating to clean area daily, dry completely and apply a fungal cream to each one. Is that a better option? In one week we had 1 scab and now 4! Theres 2 goats in her pen and the other one shows no signs of ringworms. They eat well. They are gaining weight. Just looking for assistance. Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Welcome to TGS!!  
Not sure on the ringworm treatment, I've never dealt with that before.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello and Welcome.

Ringworm is a fungus, and it is contagious, so don't touch it with bare hands, and watch for it to spread to the other goats. I've never heard of the "Pick the scabs and use Vick's" treatment.

A common remedy for livestock is to paint the rings with iodine. Less common is to use an antifungal cream, like for Athlete's Foot. Probably because of the greater expense

I would get Triodine and paint it on the affected areas (a little sponge paintbrush works well and will keep your hands off of it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Blue Kote is messy (but oh-so pretty!), but it kills fungus.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Also straight cloroxx bleach does a great job. Do wear gloves when applying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good idea's.

Sorry you are dealing with it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I swear by the Blue Kote, it worked on my former dairy cow herd (and 3 of my sons and me) when nothing else would.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would pick up a tube of anti-fungal at the human pharmacy - atheletes foot or jock itch or any generic anti-fungal cream. 

Are you positive it is ringworm?


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Fungus kills very slowly. If you are sure that is what it is I would treat with blue kote or perhaps a human antifungal daily for 2 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get a picture of it?


----------



## LoriLee (Dec 24, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Hello and Welcome.
> 
> Ringworm is a fungus, and it is contagious, so don't touch it with bare hands, and watch for it to spread to the other goats. I've never heard of the "Pick the scabs and use Vick's" treatment.
> 
> ...


Our Ag teacher was finally able to come see the goat and hes determined it to be barn itch not rimgworms.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Never heard of that. Is that a fungus? If so, same instructions.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Just found out that Barn Itch is Ringworm. So the treatment is the same. You need an antifungal.

I also found out that Vicks Vaporub is not an antifungal. It won't work. I would not go with that one.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/corona-fung-a-way-16-oz?cm_vc=IOPDP1


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, it is the same.
Here is a good read.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/barn-itch.117739/


----------

